# I G P M



## Heider

Saludos al foro.

Por favor, necesitaria traducir del portugues al español las siguientes frases, lo mas exactamente posible :

Apòs a entrega das chaves será pelo IGPM mais 1% A.M.

No se si es correcto decir : 

Despues de la entrega de llaves será pagado el IGPM (supongo que esto es un impuesto de Brasil), mas el 1% A.M. (no se que quiere decir A.M.)

A correçâo das parcelas ate a entrega das chaves será pelo INCC

Estas dos clausulas figuran en un contrato que he recibido por mail, para la posible compra de un apartamento en Natal, Brasil. No esta traducido.

Agradezco toda la ayuda que me podais facilitar. Saludos.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo, Heider!

IGPM - ÍNDICE GERAL DE PREÇOS DE MERCADO - aqui você tem a tabela válida para o ano e meses. Note que o índice muda todo mês.




> Apòs a entrega das chaves será pelo IGPM mais 1% A.M.
> No se si es correcto decir :
> Despues de la entrega de llaves será pagado el IGPM (supongo que esto es un impuesto de Brasil), mas el 1% A.M. (no se que quiere decir A.M.)
> A correçâo das parcelas ate a entrega das chaves será pelo INCC



Não, o que quer dizer é que o preço (depois de pegar a chave) será sempre corrigido de acordo com a tabela de IGPM, todo mês. + 1% ao mês (A.M)


Aqui a tabela de INPC - Indice Nacional de Preço ao Consumidor. Observe que ela também muda a cada mês. 


P.S.: Esqueci de dizer que daqui a pouco alguém traduzirá o texto para o espanhol para você. Não me aventuro a tanto.


----------



## Heider

OBRIGADO PARA SUA MAIS MELHOR CONSIDERAÇÄO D'AJUDA, VANDA

Gracias. No puedo hablar portugués. Esta es una de las pocas frases que he aprendido. Espero poder aprender un poquito mas.


----------



## Outsider

Aquí es mi intento:


Heider said:


> _Apòs a entrega das chaves será pelo IGPM mais 1% A.M._
> 
> No se si es correcto decir :
> 
> Despues de la entrega de llaves será pagado por el IGPM (supongo que esto es un impuesto de Brasil), más el 1% A.M. [al/por mes]


_A correçâo das parcelas ate a entrega das chaves será pelo INCC_

La correción de las parcelas [?] hasta la entrega de las llaves será por el INNC.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider,
Veja bem o que nos diz Vanda, pois acho que ela acertou na mosca. Na verdade, o valor das mensalidades (do contrato de compra do imóvel) será corrigido pelo IGPM (conforme a tabela, já indicada pela Vanda), mas APÓS (e se somente após) a entrega das chaves e não até a entrega das chaves. Em espanhol entendo que a tradução ficaria assim:

Luego (o después) de la entrega de las llaves las mensualidades (o los valores mensuales) serán corregidas(os) por el IGPM más el 1% A.M.(al mês).
Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

¡Tiene razón! Entonces, tal vez así:

_A correçâo das parcelas ate a entrega das chaves será pelo INCC_

La correción de las mensualidades tras / después de la entrega de las llaves será por el INNC.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

De acuerdo. Para mi, quedó perfecto.


----------



## Tomby

ATENÇÃO: parcela = pedaço, polígono ou área, de terreno. Em espanhol "parcela" também é um "predio" (sem acento).
*Mas em português reparei que também quer dizer: verba, cada um dos números a adicionar na soma.*
Como você diz que ainda tem alguma dificuldade com o português, a seguir escreverei em espanhol.

Entiendo que la frase "_A correçâo das parcelas ate a entrega das chaves será pelo INCC_" quiere decir que los plazos (prestações) que Vd. pagará hasta la entrega de llaves serán modificadas por un índice corrector (supongo que será el INCC), de manera que Vd. siempre paga el precio de mercado del dinero. Después de la entrega de llaves seguirá pagando lo mismo pero el índice de modificación será el IGPM + 1%.
Supongo que si Vd. es francés habrá oído hablar del _Euribor _(es el tipo [tipo = %] al que las entidades financieras se prestan entre sí el dinero en el mercado interbancario del Euro). Supongamos que Vd. tiene una deuda hipotecaria de X euros y ha pactado con la entidad bancaria que le ha prestado la cantidad X una revisión semestral (es un ejemplo) del Euribor + 0,38. Suponiendo que en julio pasado se aplicó la revisión pactada, Vd. pagaría mensualmente 3,54% (Euribor en julio 2006) + 0,38 = 3,92% de intereses hasta diciembre de 2006, porque en enero de 2007 habrá otra revisión del Euribor + 0,38%, que podrá ser superior, igual o inferior al tipo o (%) que ahora está pagando.
De hecho, no se asuste, estos índices correctores son para pagar el actual precio del dinero, bien en Europa bien en el Brasil.
¡Un saludo! _Au revoire!  _


----------



## Heider

Buenas noches, gracias a todos por su ayuda.

Boa noite e agradece-o para seu ajuda, Vanda, Ricardo e Outsider.

Bona nit i gracies per la teva ajuda Tombatossals. Soc català, pero visc a caball d'un lloc i de l'altre. A bientôt.


----------



## Tomby

Doncs encara és un major plaer haver col·laborat amb tu. Jo escric des de Barcelona. Visc a cavall entre Castelló i Barcelona. La distància és més curta.  Bona nit!


----------



## Brabol

Tombatossals said:


> ATENÇÃO: parcela = pedaço, polígono ou área, de terreno. Em espanhol "parcela" também é um "predio" (sem acento).
> *Mas em português reparei que também quer dizer: verba, cada um dos números a adicionar na soma.*


 
Bom dia, Buenos Días ...
En portugués, "parcela" significa "parte" (de un pago principalmente - "pagar a primeira parcela"...). En español denomina un lote de tierra ("mi parcela en el monte ..."). Tienen significado distinto aunque en el fondo significan lo mismo: un trozo o un pedazo de algo.

Brabol


----------



## Lusitania

Olá Brabol,

Em termos jurídicos também falamos em parcelas de propriedades.

Bem-vindo


----------



## Brabol

Lusitania: É verdade, mas trata-se de linguagem mais específica, ligada a advogados e corretores de imóveis. E novamente, trata-se de designar um pedaço de propriedade.

Obrigado pelas boas-vindas. Saudações do Rio de Janeiro.


----------

